# Who's Winning Tomorrow?



## Damon1698 (Sep 29, 2009)

Kevin Ferguson aka. Kimbo Slice 
or 
Roy Nelson aka. Big Country

Stats... 
Kimbo - Boxer/Street Fighter

Big Country - Black Belt in BJJ under Renzo Gracie/Agile Fighter

Okay I don't dislike either fighter but Roy's nickname is said half abbreviated is Big-Country lols

anyways.. they both are good at their own game Stand-up/Grappling 
so this is how I see the fight going

Round 1 Roy will press the fight and stand-up because rampages horrible coaching will be telling Kimbo the whole time to "watch for take downs and be defensive" while Roy, who is also a good striker, will just stay standing to show everyone he's not a one dimensional fighter. I see  Roy winning by points standing up in the first, unless one of the fighters catches the other and ends the fight early..
if not..
Round 2 Kimbo has pretty good conditioning so he isn't gassed yet nor is Roy but he now figures that he's up on points and might as well just take it to the ground for his win and send Kimbo back where he came from, good thing Kimbo is expecting this, Unless hes slightly retarded - possibility - but Kimbo will press forward this round, hes comfortable with his striking and familiar with the striking of Roy, Kimbo will start to throw out jabs and try to set up for some big hits but Roy won't have any of that and will shoot on him until successfully taking him down [Probably his first try because [Kimbos ground game blows so do his take down defenses] From there he will ground and pound or catch him in an arm lock or leg lock, I doubt a choke because Kimbo would at least know how to stop those.

No way in hell will this go to the third round. lol

Conclusion of my Prediction

so basically If Kimbo stands up he needs to knock Roy out, if not I don't think he will win in the eyes of the judges.

Roy needs to not make mistakes giving Kimbo the chance to knock him out, and respect his boxing abilities.

ok so who agrees with this? your predictions?


----------



## K831 (Sep 29, 2009)

On paper, Roy wins. However, my gut says that tomorrow, Kimbo wins. 

No real reason for that - I don't care much about either guy so I don't have a pref. 

I will say however, that everyone talks about Kimbo's ground game sucking. I wonder if they aren't playing that up for the theatrics.... I mean, he has been training MMA full time for a while now, I bet he has better TD defence and submissions than they are letting on.


----------



## Nolerama (Sep 29, 2009)

I hope Big Country manages to get away from Kimbo's bombs, or he'll be in big trouble. After taking him down, I hope he sticks to controlling Kimbo's movement, and away from ground and pound, maximizing his potential to sub Kimbo.

Thanks for the reminder. I'm DVRing right now.


----------



## d1jinx (Sep 29, 2009)

conditioning will not be present in this fight.  neither fighter is gonna make it thru 3.  I say Kimbo with a KO.  BC is slow and out of shape.  he will get rocked by Kimbo.  But neither one of them have anytype of stamina to make it to a decision.  We'll see.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 29, 2009)

I do not like Kimbo but I can see him winning this one.  Though only time will tell!


----------



## donjitsu2 (Sep 30, 2009)

Kimbo will win. He'll do whatever it takes to keep from going to the ground.


----------



## Twin Fist (Sep 30, 2009)

i hope that goofy kimbo idiots gets destroyed.

i fear he wont be.


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 30, 2009)

I just hope the fight is better than the last two fiascos. I'd like to see something that doesn't leave me feeling embarrassed for the participants.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 30, 2009)

d1jinx said:


> conditioning will not be present in this fight. neither fighter is gonna make it thru 3. I say Kimbo with a KO. BC is slow and out of shape. he will get rocked by Kimbo. But neither one of them have anytype of stamina to make it to a decision. We'll see.


 
What he said.


----------



## MattJ (Sep 30, 2009)

I can't believe I'm saying this, considering Roy's MMA credentials, but I think Kimbo by KO.


----------



## Steve (Sep 30, 2009)

I have no idea. They're both head cases. Big Country has no business being on this show, so I wonder what's going on with that. You've got guys who don't look like they've been training for more than a few months fighting last week, and then a guy who's beaten both Jeff Monson and Frank Mir in grappling competitions and has a respectable pro record in Big Country. The whole season is just... something's just not quite right about the entire thing.

Kimbo has a puncher's chance, but there should be no way he wins this fight outside of that.

As an aside, I went into the season thinking Kimbo has no chance, but having seen his competition (at least early on in the season), I'd put him at number 2 under Roy Nelson. It's looking more and more like the two best guys in the house are fighting tonight. And that ain't sayin' much.   I'm also disliking the rest of the guys so much, I am actually a little sympathetic to Kimbo.  If I'm being honest, I'm hoping he wins.  

Edit to add, I don't know about Nelson's conditioning. I've seen him fight several times in the IFL and he has always looked like a fat slob. Sometimes, you can't fight genetics...


----------



## Marginal (Oct 1, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> I just hope the fight is better than the last two fiascos. I'd like to see something that doesn't leave me feeling embarrassed for the participants.
> 
> Peace,
> Erik


The day hope died...


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 1, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> I have no idea. They're both head cases. Big Country has no business being on this show, so I wonder what's going on with that. You've got guys who don't look like they've been training for more than a few months fighting last week, and then a guy who's beaten both Jeff Monson and Frank Mir in grappling competitions and has a respectable pro record in Big Country. The whole season is just... something's just not quite right about the entire thing.



yeah... and his attitude is doing nothing but hurting him.  I would guess he figured it would be a easy way to jump into the spotlight and get his name recognized and the bigger paycheques that come with it.

But it does seem like they are scrapping the bottom of the bucket this time around, I haven't watched the show since the first season, but these guys are no where near the level of the fighters in that one on average.

It wouldn't surprise me to see Kimbo vs Roy again for the finale following another fighter being replaced by Kimbo.


----------



## d1jinx (Oct 1, 2009)

welp.... that was that.  i was wrong.  fat boy laid on him and punched him till they stopped it.  I dont know why kimbo just laid there.  why didnt he knee him in the head or side or something.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 1, 2009)

Well Roy did what he had to do *but......* it sure would have been nice if after they got in that position either Roy through a bomb or two instead of the little punches or Kimbo tried to defend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Still I think a fighter is going to get injured and we will see Kimbo right back in the mix and probably a rematch in the final with Roy.


----------



## d1jinx (Oct 1, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Still I think a fighter is going to get injured and we will see Kimbo right back in the mix and probably a rematch in the final with Roy.


 yup.  agreed


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 1, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Well Roy did what he had to do *but......* it sure would have been nice if after they got in that position either Roy through a bomb or two instead of the little punches or Kimbo tried to defend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm pretty sure Kimbo was trying to defend.


----------



## Journeyman (Oct 1, 2009)

I'd like to see Kimbo fight again, but honestly, I'm not sure he's good enough to beat anybody on the show, much less win the whole thing.


----------



## AceHBK (Oct 1, 2009)

Journey - I agree with you as with pretty much everyone else.

Roy looks horrible (shape wise more than anythin else. Looked like the Blob)  I was disgusted at the site but this ain't no beauty contest so he did get the job done and beat Kimbo.  Other than he really didn't need to brag about the win since he pretty much layed on top of Kimbo.

Kimbo on the ground looks horrible.  I almost turned the station cause it looked so bad.  He looked like a fish out of water ( aka Houston Alexander)on the ground and he didn't have a clue as to what to do to improve his situation.

Roy had him in a crucifix but those punches didn't do a ounce of damage.  I don't know what was worse, Kimbo not fighting on the ground or Roy hitting him with punches that wouldn't hurt a 5 yr old.

I hope Kimbo is getting the ground work he needs now that he is with ATT down in Florida.  The guy is humble and seems like a really cool dude and it makes me root for him.  It would just be easier if he had more skill.  He seemed too tense and too scared to pull the trigger (let his hands go) in the fight.


----------



## Damon1698 (Oct 5, 2009)

I hate to say this but I called the fight rofl  won a 25$ bet with my friend also )))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------

